# A Stye on Upper Eye Lid?



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Do dogs get styes? Charley has what looks like a stye on his upper eye lid. Doesn't appear to be bothering him. 

Does anyone have experience with this? Any ideas what I should do about it? Should we go to the vet?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine haven't had any but I found this for you http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=19281&highlight=stye


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you for that thread. I'm so impressed by Fred just lying there. Wow! charley's eye isn't as bad but I will do the warm wash cloth. hopefully we won't need the tea bag /lie still treatment!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I would still have the vet look at it. You don't want to mess with an eye problem. That's just me tho and I'm way over cautious.( Comes from working in my Vets office for 10 years I guess)


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

My last dog (a sheltie) developed a small growth on her upper eyelid. We did have it removed because the vet said it could continue to grow and harm the eye. It was a simple procedure that she recovered from quite easily and quickly.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

the last couple of days I've been cleaning the stye with a warm cloth and voila! it is now gone. thank you for your help on this.


----------

